

Ask HN: YC in SF or TechStars in NYC? - rblion

Both programs have high expectations, 'big league' connections, and amazing locations. I would like to know what the HN community thinks...<p>Also, if anyone has entered either in the past, can you please share any wisdom on how to a.) get in and b.) get the optimal learning experience?<p>I'm sure a lot of us are wondering the same thing as things are changing faster and faster and more of us are starting to believe we can make a valid contribution.<p>If you haven't decided to apply or not, just do it anyways for practice. What do you have to lose?
======
hiroprot
I went through the program in 2007 in Boulder (the first year they were
offering it) with Brightkite.

I'd definitely recommend doing it, it's more than worth it. To answer your
specific questions:

a) It's primarily about the team. Assemble a founding team that has a
history/evidence of being able to execute. You can do that by either having an
impressive resume, or (in my case back at the time) demoing software that
you've written, even if it's not directly related to what you're applying
with.

There are also a bunch of online resources that answer this question. A select
few:

[http://nattyzola.com/7-pieces-of-advice-to-techstar-
applican...](http://nattyzola.com/7-pieces-of-advice-to-techstar-applicants-
for-2010/)

[http://www.seattle20.com/blog/Some-tips-for-applying-and-
get...](http://www.seattle20.com/blog/Some-tips-for-applying-and-getting-into-
TechStars.aspx)

[http://www.nearlynicole.com/2010/05/tips-for-applying-to-
tec...](http://www.nearlynicole.com/2010/05/tips-for-applying-to-techstars/)

b) This really depends on your experience, but in a nutshell, try to focus on
learning the things you have little experience in. For example, if you are a
great engineer, but know little about raising money, focus most of your time
on that.

Also, my friend Jon from IntenseDebate (sold to Automattic) has some great
advice here:

<http://jonefox.com/blog/2008/06/08/tips-for-techstars-teams/>

Hope this helps,

Martin

~~~
rblion
It helps a lot. I definately feel a synergy with my co-founder and we both
consider this startup a central part of our lives.

Thanks Martin

------
henryci
I'm a TS Boston '09 grad. TS bills itself as a family or fraternity for
entrepreneurs. Once you get through the program you have friends to relax
with, colleagues to bounce ideas off, and mentors to guide you through the
many stages of your career still ahead. Whenever I go to events around the
country I always check the roster and hope some TS teams will be there so we
can meet up. As TS has grown I've been able to do this more and more and I
look forward to meeting some of the grads from the recent Seattle class.

To address your two questions more directly 1) This isn't a college
application. Don't just apply and wait for a letter to come back to you. Get
your application done early and send it in. Follow up with an email or two.
Try and meet some mentors and get their feedback. Don't apply in a vacum! 2)
Be open to feedback and work hard. Start now. Get your application done early
and get feedback as quickly as you can. Basically, do more faster.

Hope this helps,

\-- Henry

~~~
rblion
Thanks a lot for the great advice.

I will start working on that application NOW. I really think TS NYC will be an
amazing experience, NYC seems to be the hotter city right now for innovation.
I will probably apply to YC too.

------
LogicX
TechStars has a new feature at <http://ask.techstars.org/> designed to answer
a lot of these questions. I was involved in TechStars Boston '09 as a
technical mentor and fell in love with the program. Joined with a company in
TechStars Boston 2010 - and had an amazing experience!

With TechStars its all about the mentors: Learning from those who have come
before you: Both through TechStars, business professionals, funded
entrepreneurs, etc.

The connections you gain are for a lifetime!

~~~
rblion
Thanks for the link and the recommendation. It really does seem like a game
changer for a young, ambitious entrepreneur.

I will apply to both and hope one gives us a chance.

------
iamintricate
I think Henry nailed my experience thus far in the Seattle TechStars program.
The activities, presentations, midnight oil burning drinking bin... I mean.
It's been great growing my network of friends and colleagues, while receiving
the highest level of input from some really high caliber individuals that
genuinely want to support you in building a great company, a great product and
knowing the handbook of how to get investment.

My answers to your specific questions are as follows: A) Giant Thinkwell made
a video of us changing diapers and getting peed in the face, as well as
sending Andy Sack ransom notes and cupcakes. That's out of context, but the
point is, we let our personalities show through and allowed ourselves to have
as much fun with it as we have with our product.

B) Understand that time is ticking and this opportunity will come to an end.
Absorb and contribute to every possible presentation, meeting, pitch practice
and social outing as you can. Know what your values and standards are for the
company you want to build, but take heed to the advice being given and apply
where you can.

Best of luck! If I could do it all over again, I'd absolutely shoot for NYC.
David Tisch is geyser full of wisdom. RECORD EVERY MEETING AND CONVERSATION!

\- Kyle

------
gearboxian
I was interviewed by YC, DreamIt Ventures, and Techstars and ended up in
Techstars Boulder. Can't say much about DreamIt but YC is all about your idea
and a quantity of companies. Techstars is really about the team and quality.

As a suggestion to get in you just need a good idea and more importantly you
need to work your ass off! Before I got in I cut my second job to part time,
stopped going out, almost lost my girlfriend, etc because I was putting every
second of my day into my company. Make sure the other members of your company
do the same because it's all about the team.

As for the optimal learning experience... during the course of the program
work out of the shared space and be there all day seven days a week. You'll
have the advantage of bonding with the other teams and meeting random people
that stop by. Also take advantage of all the sessions and meet as many people
as you can. We probably had 100 meetings with different people over the summer
and I counted only 3 that weren't useful for us.

Either program is great but if you have a choice I would hands down suggest
focusing your energy on Techstars.

Good Lick!

~~~
rblion
Thanks for the thorough advice. I dropped out, quit my job, and have been
designing and building alone for a few months. I am evaluating a few friends
to see if they are as devoted as I am or just looking for a cheap
thrill/little fame. I don't see any other direction I want to take in my life
besides this dream of mine. I will share it with HN community before applying
for feedback.

I will apply to both and try out KickStarter as well. Diaspora got in somehow
and went straight to the big leagues.

How is your startup doing now?

------
quintoncassidy
I went through TechStars in 09. It was the single greatest accelerator for my
company. We benefited from incredible mentorship and attention from the web's
best and brightest. We would not be where we are today without TechStars.

We chose TechStars over YC because of the focus on mentorship. Both programs
are fantastic and both will help you develop but do your research on the
strengths of each so you know which will work best for you.

I encourage you to reach out to any of the TechStars founders and ask about
their experiences first hand. All are happy and excited to share their
experiences. You should do the same for YC.

The bottom line. Get into one of the two and kick a$$. Apply to both, do some
research so you know what to expect and then make the decision.

------
isaackeyet
I was in TechStars class '07, with IntenseDebate. I really enjoyed the
TechStars experience and have greatly leveraged from the network I was able to
build.

Incubators are generally looking for good teams and less for the perfect
business. It's a growing process finding the right thing for the team to do,
but if the team works well, you have a much higher chance to create a good
business. As for learning as much as possible - ask questions! Everybody is
there to help, and even just touching base with your fellow "classmates" is
very useful as it often helps you to avoid problems you might've run into
otherwise.

Isaac Keyet

------
brandoncasci
I was in TS Boston 2010 with Loudcaster.

You get in by applying. I would apply early and send TS regular updates
regarding the progress of your project since applying.

I have my own opinions about which model is better, but if you are willing to
move to be in a business acceleration program for three months, then you
should apply to both.

I think I recall some TS staff suggesting people apply to both, otherwise
you're limiting your options, and you're in a great spot if they both want
you.

You'll get the optimal experience by dividing and conquering. You're supposed
to come out of it with a better business sense and a product.

You need to find the right balance between product development and business
development, and having the right partners is key to that.

Whoever is the CEO for all intents and purposes should probably go most of the
sessions, but not the whole team. This can be a little tough if the CEO is
also one of the coders, so it's extra handy if your partner is also a coder.

You should also be very proactive going through the mentor list and reaching
out to mentors early.

Oh...and when you get accepted, grab your office early and get the one closest
to the entrance because a lot of mentors will drop in the first couple weeks
to meet everyone ;)

~~~
rblion
Loudcaster looks very promising. Best of luck to you.

We will do our best to get accepted into both. Thanks a lot for the sage
advice. Basically, it all boils down to who can JUST DO IT.

------
mjoseph
I was part of the TechStars 2010 Boulder class with Vacation Rental Partner.
I've heard great things about YC, but do consider the fact that with the small
size (~10) of each TechStars class your company gets a ton of one-on-one time
with awesome mentors, including the director of the program. Your mentors
really get to know you, your company, your space and can help with problems
specific to your company.

------
motocycle
A great bonus from TechStars NYC program this year:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/techstars-new-york-is-
moving-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/techstars-new-york-is-moving-in-to-
pivotal-labs-2010-9)

------
quigebo
Most of the points have already been echoed but I went through TS Boston 09'
and couldn't have walked away with a better experience. I highly recommend
applying!

------
flippyhead
If you haven't, listen to this: <http://techzinglive.com/?p=409>

~~~
rblion
thanks. she is a prodigy. best to learn from the best.

------
jeffpowers
We got into TechStars in Boulder in 08, but before that we were couped up in
the upper west side trying to make it happen. Had there been a TechStars in
NYC, we probably never would have relocated to Boulder. There's something to
be said for the fact that the NYC community isn't as swamped with startups
yet. That's not to say you'd be completely lost in the SF noise, though,
because YC definitely helps with that.

~~~
rblion
I will give both a try. Either city is great. It seems like both are life
changing experiences for young, ambitious entrepreneurs.

